# Creatine Monohydrate for dogs?



## dog (Feb 23, 2013)

I was looking at various supplement for dogs and came across the product "Animal Naturals K9 Show Stopper." It gets rave customer reviews on amazon. Then I noticed it has been talked about quite a bit on some of the breed specific dog forums. So, I wondered, what's in this stuff? What caught my eye was ingredient #5: creatine monohydrate. What? I thought this stuff was only used in human body builders.

*Animal Naturals K9 Show Stopper Human Grade Ingredients:* Chicken fat, Stabilized rice bran, Chicken, Silica dioxide, *Creatine monohydrate*, Canola oil, Safflower oil, Stabilized flax, Extra virgin olive oil, Evening primrose oil, whole egg, FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides),Red cabbage, Sprouted broccoli, Citrus bioflavinoids, L-Glutamine, L-Arginine, L-Taurine, L-Carnitine, Freeze dried blueberry powder, Lactobacillus acidophilus casei/latis, Potassium chloride, magnesium oxide, Sodium Chloride, Plant-derived DHA, Potassium iodide, Choline bitartrate, Vitamin E, Pyridoxine HCL, Lycopene, Beta Carotene, Inositol,Di-calcium phosphate, Copper gluconate, Zinc oxide, Folic acid, Thiamine monohydrate, Calcium lactate, PABA, Hyaluronic acid, Sodium selenite, Cobalamin.

And here is what the manufacturer has to say about it:

"Surprising to many, a significant number of today’s most efficacious and powerful sports nutrients and practices were first proven on dogs. Creatine-an important muscle energy nutrient abundant in wild diets but depleted in modern foods—is one example. Recent studies in humans show Creatine supplements increase physical performance, the rate of recovery after workouts and protein (muscle) synthesis to a significant degree.

However, it is not widely known that the first major study revealing the anabolic properties of Creatine resulted from canine research. In 1923, Dr. Benedict of Cornell reported his findings on healthy dogs given Creatine supplementation. They noted a sharp increase in nitrogen retention in dogs receiving a modest amount of Creatine. Creatine is naturally found in high amounts in wild prey species, but is found in very low amounts in commercial dog foods because of processing."


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

It is not in any performance foods that I know of or in any supplements, so I would be careful with it.

Ask Dr. Hunt about creatine. If he hasn't heard of it being used then I would avoid it. Robert Downey at Annamaet might be helpful as well. I do remember creatine being a hazard for kidney and liver function.

Also, if you are looking for a general supplement, Annamaet Impact is really great.


----------



## dog (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't currently have any intentions of using creatine for my dogs. I have used it for myself at times, but I've never heard of using it for dogs. I'm just looking to have a discussion about it and learn what others have to say about it's use in dogs, nothing more.

I am now finding that creatine is much more common in animal products than I thought. I am finding lots of products for joint problems that contain creatine monohydrate:

Synovi G4
Pala-tech Canine Joint Health
Vedco Flex 2500
VPS SynovialMax
AniMed ArthAway Powder for dogs
AniMed Muscle-up


----------

